# Hey!



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I am a(male) person, and I love mice. That is pretty much it.

:| :mrgreen: Peace! :mrgreen: :|


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum! What varieties of mice do you have, or is it a hodgepodge of stuff?


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a black banded mouse and two piebalds that I breed, and countless others. You know how fast they reproduce.....ugh.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

JohnColson1 said:


> I have a black banded mouse and two piebalds that I breed, and countless others. You know how fast they reproduce.....ugh.


separate them if you don't want them breeding all the time? 

welcome though!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Check out my polls in General.


----------

